# Photo sur myspace dans mon profil même.... ??



## lpstkd (1 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

jai une page myspace.

Jaimerais dans ma page, en dessous de ma description en texte, une photo. 

À part la section "photos" inclu de myspace, je ne sais vraiment pas comment mettre une photo dans mon profile même (à l'acceuil), la photo provient de mon disque dur, en .jpg biensûr. 

La photo n'est pas sur internet non plus.



Merci !


Louis-Philippe


----------



## richard-deux (1 Mars 2007)

lpstkd a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> jai une page myspace.
> 
> ...



Prend ta photo de ton disque dur et transfert la sur ce site.
Tu auras alors une adresse en http://... maphoto.jpg


----------



## lpstkd (1 Mars 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> Prend ta photo de ton disque dur et transfert la sur ce site.
> Tu auras alors une adresse en http://... maphoto.jpg






merci beaucoup pour ta réponse, mais malheureusement, ton "hyperlien" ne fonctionne pas !


peux tu ré-écrire l'hyperlien svp, je ne pouvais pas y accéder.

merci !!!


----------



## vousti (2 Mars 2007)

ce n'est qu'un exemple, ce n'est pas un lien complet qu'il t'a mis.

ge mémoire, va sur moditier mes photos, il doit y avoir un cadre pour télécharger une photo, clique sur parcourir, là une fenêtre du finder doit s'ouvrir , ensuite cherche ta photo et télécharge la sur ton myspace voilà.


----------

